# Diabetes UK North Norfolk Voluntary Group to hold talk from diabetes specialist nurse



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2012)

Diabetes UK North Norfolk Voluntary Group will be welcoming speaker Alirae Bunkle - a diabetes specialist nurse from Queen Elizabeth Hospital, Kings Lynn - at their meeting on Thursday, September 27.

The meeting starts at 7.30pm at Cromer Methodist Church Hall.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 23, 2012)

Even as an expert you can pick up some extra info.  People of NORFOLK get yourself there !     Hope it goes well


----------



## mrpistachio (Sep 5, 2012)

I'll be there! New to Norfolk - moving to N. Walsham with work for 4 months until Feb


----------

